# Little flag in steering wheel



## Carlosgc77 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello, what's the difference if the steering wheel have a little flag


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It was just the wheel used in the early TTs there is no difference as such how ever the early wheels do have a different shaped airbag unit to the later ones


----------



## Carlosgc77 (Jul 27, 2012)

So it's a TT S


----------



## Carlosgc77 (Jul 27, 2012)

Carlosgc77 said:


> So it's a TT S


 and they say it's a Neiman it's that special?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Carlosgc77 said:


> So it's a TT S


No it's not a TTs there was no TTs in the mk1 only a TT sport at the end of the mk1s life
As I said it is just a different wheel they used on the early 180s and 225s they chanced to the wheel with out the badge in early 2001 I think my 2001 51 plate roadster has not got the badge


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I suspect the OP is in the USA.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 552AAYMliW

So it sounds like if you want a grey Mk I FWD with red baseball leather seats and polished wheels, it's just the one for you!


----------

